# 4story



## falke1997 (13. Januar 2009)

Ihr von Buffed könntet doch mal 4Story in einer der Buffed Schows zeigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Januar 2009)

was is das?


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> was is das?


Wenn sies in ner Buffedshow zeigen sollen...ein Mmo?


----------



## Masterdark (13. Januar 2009)

Das da

Obwohl wenn das Mmo reinkommtr wollen alle die anderen Gratis Mmos like Silkroad etc auch rein. 
Wäre ein dreischneitiges Schwert


----------



## chopi (13. Januar 2009)

Masterdark schrieb:


> Das da


Sag ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterdark (13. Januar 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Sag ich doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja okay du Hunderasse du


----------



## x3n0n (13. Januar 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an WoW auf Privatservern o_O (nur um Gerüchten vorzubeugen: von Screenshots


----------



## Azot (14. Januar 2009)

Finde ich schwachsinnig .. 4Story is ne billige Abklatsche von WoW. Und sie zeigen eh schon genug Games. Dann kommt 4Story, FlyFF, Runes of Magic, Silkroad und am Ende noch Hello Kitty Online ^^


----------

